# Flared Lips



## Miles (May 4, 2009)

Seeing as the majority of delicate flared lip bottles I've seen have had broken flared lips, does it affect the value as heavily, as it would say a chip out of a rolled lip?


----------



## Miles (May 4, 2009)

I see- well I was referring to this bottle here
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300312233890
 that I really like- not too sure about the value of it but how bad is that damage considered?


----------



## tigue710 (May 4, 2009)

thats pretty bad, a nick in one thing, but thats a good portion of the lip missing...  it all comes down to what it is worth to you though...  It could be repaired if you wanted, but probably not worth the cost...


----------



## GuntherHess (May 4, 2009)

Lip chips always affect the value quite a lot. The only type of chips that are fairly forgivable are pontil chips.


----------



## annie44 (May 4, 2009)

When they are intact.....they are awesome!!












 www.qualityantiquebottles.com


----------



## Miles (May 4, 2009)

Those are some awesome bottles annie!

 As for the bottle in question, I guess in this case I'll just wait for something else to come around.


----------



## annie44 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, Miles.  One of the reasons I like the flared lip bottles is that they are so delicate that it really is amazing that they have survived without damage, and some of them were even found undamaged in the ground!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> When they are intact.....they are awesome!!


 
 Nice flared lipped bottles,...cool old table too.    Joe


----------



## KentOhio (May 4, 2009)

I don't think it's that bad at all. But I sound like Charlie Brown buying a Christmas tree. I've bought bottles with holes in them just because I like them.


----------



## baltbottles (May 4, 2009)

Personally my opinion on flared lip chips is that they greatly affect the value of pontiled medicines. Probably more so then a similar sized chip on a later bottle with a tooled lip finish. I see bottles with flared lip chips usually sell for 10-25 percent of what a perfect one sells for. 

 Chris


----------



## earlyglass (May 5, 2009)

Flared lips can define the look of some medicine bottles. They are so delicate that to find them fully intact is quite a rare thing. A damaged lip can reduce the value by 50-75% in my opinion. 

 I currently have a beautiful middle sized Farleys inkwell for sale on my website. If perfect, this is a $3000-4000 bottle, but with a broken (and repaired) lip, it is at an 80% discount! Careful, there are many seemingly "perfect" flared lips out there... repairs can be very well done!
http://www.bottleshow.com/(bokkkbm0wvruav55ubpvqy55)/showitem.aspx?guid=abf94fe055f8407e9edc9c8c52404bbe

 No repair on this beautiful flared lip! One of my favorite medicines... and clearly defined by the wide flared lip.

 Mike


----------



## annie44 (May 5, 2009)

Mike,
 How would we know that the Farley's had a repaired lip if you hadn't disclosed this fact?  Do you have any pictures you could show of damaged and repaired lips that would help someone to identify these bottles if we come across them?  
 We can all tell the badly repaired ones, but I am looking for some assistance in identifying the ones that have a repair that is not so noticeable.

 Thanks,
 Cindy


----------



## woody (May 5, 2009)

I know my Farley's ink has a perfect flared lip because I dug it that way, although I did dig a stoddard utility next to it that has a chip on the lip.[]
 Nice bottles, Cindy.[]


----------



## earlyglass (May 5, 2009)

Cindy,

 When I send you the little 12 sided "new addition"... I will also send you a LED black light flashlight. I have a few of them. This is the best way to detect a repair. Look over a bottle with the black light... if you see any area that glows, then there has been a repair. 

 The attached image illustrates a repair to the naked eye, then under a black light. I have always said... it is very important to purchase from a known and reputable source. This rare bottle was purchased years ago at a bottle show by a friend for thousands of dollars. Unfortunately, I had to tell him it was repaired. 

 Mike


----------



## annie44 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, Mike - I will definitely put the black light to good use, but hope not to find a lot of glowing bottles!


----------



## earlyglass (May 5, 2009)

It is always scary putting a black light to the collection... but I am sure everything will be fine. After doing so, you will feel much better about your collection. 

 There are some very well done repairs out there, so inspect thoroughly!

 Mike


----------



## woody (May 5, 2009)

Alot of bogus labels being generated on computers, also.[&o]


----------



## Road Dog (May 7, 2009)

I kinda look at it like damage on flared lips like that is the norm and no damage is exceptional. Dang things are fragile!


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

hello brand new to this and don't know if i'm in the right place or not can u help anyone


----------



## Oldtimer (May 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ste.mac76
> 
> hello brand new to this and don't know if i'm in the right place or not can u help anyone


 Glad to help, but you need to be a little more specific...?


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

i live in n/e of england and just need a bit of help,dating and finding the right people to talk to,or right site to visit.any ideas or contacts would be hugely grateful.


----------

